# Zenith 2600?



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Can anyone tell me about this particular model from the '60s? I was looking at a nice stainless steel specimen, was wondering if I could more info ... movement, years of production and numbers, etc.








The dial and hands seem to be very clean ... is it a redial, you think?









(seller's pics)

I can make out that the crown is signed, but can you make out anything suspicious about this one? I might get either this or a UG Polerouter ... I'm letting go of a few watches from my collection.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

That "automatic" font is not quite right to my eye...and a tad thick or "over-inked." Also, my impression is the "ZENITH" of the era was ever so slightly serifed, and this one hasn't a hint of that. It's the same distinction between originals and redials on Heuers. I favor redial here.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Not sure about the Serif font for "Zenith". However, I have never seen a Zenith with "2600" on the dial. I have seen the "S 58" as well as the "28800" - so I wonder whether this is a really pathetic redial which intended a "28800" or miscopied an existing one. A movement shot would help confirm that.

Other than that, I can only agree: 1960s Zenith with some 25X2 PC calibre. More pictures (case back or movement)?

Hartmut Richter


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

This is the only cursive font for "automatic" that I am familiar with

























the one the seller uses is like the Longines "AutomatiC" but with the "A" and the "C" lowercased. I've not seen it on any other Zenith....


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Just curious, but have you asked the seller? It seems to have the Swiss Made at the 6 o'clock position - that is something that is typically not done on a redial.

I have seen the 2600 before, but to be honest, it could have been the same watch several years ago!

Keep us posted!
Dan


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

You can find more Zenith 2600 with google.
All with Cal 2532PC and they all look similar.
And I have got other watches with different lettering for the word "automatic".
With Zenith everything is possible and nothing is sure I think, unfortunately.
We can find a 1200, a 230 S and a 2300, too.
It reminds me to cars.
VW 1200
Mercedes 230 S
Fiat 2300
BMW 2600


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Hans, have you got any lettering like the one on the watch posted here? I am aware of the block capital lettering on the Primeros, of course.


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi LouS.
I try to make it better to compare.
Picture 5 to 8 are watches of mine.


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

The most similar are 5 and 6 I think.
This watches:


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Excellent! Yes, #5 looks to be nearly identical to the one v76 posted. The last one that you posted is the font I was talking about for Longines. I know JLC occasionally uses it, but I have never seen it on a Zenith. You are certain it is not a redial, I presume?


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

The last one:


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent investigative work Lou and Hans. I decided to hold off on the Zenith, however I have traded-in the white dial (gold-plated) El Primero I had posted sometime earlier for a UG Polerouter Date and a Longines Admiral HF.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes! Kudos to Hans61 and LouS for the work and backing it up with photos!

Thanks very much!

:-!

Dan


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi LouS and the others.
What do you think about the watches in this thread?
Original or not?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, they all look OK to me. The movements are genuine, the cases and dials - and hands! - match the style of the era and are in keeping with the materials Zenith used around that time, what more could one want?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Hans,

Based on your similar example, I'm prepared to accept that the watch originally posted by v76 is authentic, but I'm still having trouble coming to terms with this one below simply because of the font. I freely admit it would be a difficult dial to re-do, especially with the aged lume dots and all, but can't shake the feeling...


Hans61 said:


> The last one:
> 
> View attachment 386421


----------



## Hans61 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi LouS.

I also think the originally postet watch is autentic.

For my watch it is not so easy.
But I think it is unusual as a whole, for example the case.
So everything is possible and nothing is sure - Zenith as usual. ;-)

Hans


----------



## Tom Bolivar (Dec 26, 2010)

For reference, this is my 2600. It was "overhauled" a few month ago as it wouldn't run properly anymore. Now it just works fine.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice watch. With date, automatic - is it solid gold too? If so, one couldn't ask for more.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Stufuse (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to the forum. I joined as I'm looking To purchase a vintage zenith for my father for his 65th birthday. I found there's a ton of knowledgeable people here so thought I would ask. I'm looking 
for some Advice/help identifying a zenith I've seen online, it looks similar to a 2600 although I haven't no seen a dial like it anywhere online. I've been told it's all original except for the strap. But listing hasn't a model number photos don't have a case number I have asked seller for these. Here are the photos. If it is original etc, what sort of money would you expect to pay. 
I'm UK based. Grateful for any reply.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Zenith forum! I'm afraid that we don't give valuations here for a variety of reasons. What I can tell you is that the watch is from the mid to late 1960s and has a Cal. 2542 PC. It won't be from any model range but most Zeniths at that time didn't belong to any. The crown is original and that is a nice bonus - often, the original crown gets lost.

bidfun-db Archiv: Uhrwerke: Zenith 2542PC

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Stufuse (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, understood about the valuations, i can do more research there. I'm guessing the pictures aren't clear enough to see if the dial and hangs looked original? i did notice brown lume and some missing from the ends of the index's which would suggest it is old? great news on the crown that is a nice bonus.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

The dial looks OK to me, although clearer pictures would help to make absolutely sure. The "T SWISS MADE T" at the bottom helps with reagrds to authenticity.

Hartmut Richter


----------

